# Manual horizontal sliding egress doors



## Tim Mailloux (Apr 11, 2019)

Section 1010.1.2, exception 9 allows for the use of manual horizontal sliding doors as the means of egress from a space with an occupant load of 10 or less.  If I want to use a manual horizontal sliding doors that has a break away feature for a conference room with an occupant load of 20 people would that be allowed?


This issue is address under section 1010.1.4.3 Special Purpose Horizontal Sliding Doors, but these doors are required to be power operated. But does the same logic apply to manual sliding doors?


----------



## tmurray (Apr 11, 2019)

I have approved one under similar reasoning here.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Apr 11, 2019)

tmurray said:


> I have approved one under similar reasoning here.



what give me pause, is that the break away requirements are specifically addressed under the special horizontal sliding door section and not mentioned in 1010.1.2.


----------



## steveray (Apr 11, 2019)

Tim, I believe the operating forces are different in the power doors....If you could meet the "normal" door forces and call it a dual acting door, I do not see how it could be an issue.....

1010.1.3 Door opening force. The force for pushing or
pulling open interior swinging egress doors, other than fire
doors, shall not exceed 5 pounds (22 N). These forces do
not apply to the force required to retract latch bolts or disengage
other devices that hold the door in a closed position.
For other swinging doors, as well as sliding and
folding doors, the door latch shall release when subjected
to a 15-pound (67 N) force. The door shall be set in motion
when subjected to a 30-pound (133 N) force. The door
shall swing to a full-open position when subjected to a 15-
pound (67 N) force.

1010.1.4.3 Special purpose horizontal sliding, accordion
or folding doors. In other than Group H occupancies,
special purpose horizontal sliding, accordion or
folding door assemblies permitted to be a component of
a means of egress in accordance with Exception 6 to
Section 1010.1.2 shall comply with all of the following
criteria:
1. The doors shall be power operated and shall be
capable of being operated manually in the event
of power failure.
2. The doors shall be openable by a simple method
from both sides without special knowledge or
effort.
3. The force required to operate the door shall not
exceed 30 pounds (133 N) to set the door in
motion and 15 pounds (67 N) to close the door or
open it to the minimum required width.
4. The door shall be openable with a force not to
exceed 15 pounds (67 N) when a force of 250
pounds (1100 N) is applied perpendicular to the
door adjacent to the operating device.
5. The door assembly shall comply with the applicable
fire protection rating and, where rated, shall
be self-closing or automatic closing by smoke
detection in accordance with Section 716.5.9.3,
shall be installed in accordance with NFPA 80
and shall comply with Section 716.

As long as it would hinge in any position....


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2019)

Tim Mailloux said:


> Section 1010.1.2, exception 9 allows for the use of manual horizontal sliding doors as the means of egress from a space with an occupant load of 10 or less.  If I want to use a manual horizontal sliding doors that has a break away feature for a conference room with an occupant load of 20 people would that be allowed?
> 
> 
> This issue is address under section 1010.1.4.3 Special Purpose Horizontal Sliding Doors, but these doors are required to be power operated. But does the same logic apply to manual sliding doors?




I would say you have to meet all of the requirements for a normal door, once you go past 10.

Now if the proposed door can do that, than yes it should be approved.


----------



## Chad Coffelt (Apr 11, 2019)

How would this be used on a barn door situation since they have become popular as an feature?


----------



## JPohling (Apr 11, 2019)

does not work for a barn door.  if your occupant load is over 10 you would need an additional swing door from the room..


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 12, 2019)

True, you are seeing them used quite often in hotel/motel retrofits of in room RR's


----------

